
Preliminary PostgreSQL 10 release notes - Elect2
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-10.html
======
anarazel
These are indeed very preliminary. Missing items, inaccurate items, ... For
now they're primarily interesting for people that want to improve the notes,
rather than for people interested in the new release.

